# Moon Bus Floor



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

I'm sure most of you have seen this pic, but the Moon Bus cockpit floor seems to have been silver metal with wide velcro strips running front to back, as we saw with the Orion, Aries and Discovery (though not strips). Some of the real life Apollo lunar modules had velcro floor strips just like those, and the astronauts wore grip boots...I'm not sure who thought of it first, NASA or Kubrick 

I'm trying to decide whether to make my model like this, or to leave the front area carpeting Aurora made, which I like for the nostalgia of it. I _will_ remove the two front passenger seats and use those chairs for the cockpit, since the pilots had armrests, too.

I also toyed with the idea of moving the foremost bulkhead up to the 'step' the pilot/co-pilot chairs sit on, as it apparently was in the movie, but it seems that would take a lot of re-engineering given the way all the front parts fit together. I still may...depends on how brave I am that day 

Lora


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm trying to remember where it was, but it was on Hobbytalk, but this was discussed.

If I remember correctly the floor was grey with brass/gold strips.

If you think about it the moonbus would not need velcro as is operated in a gravity environment.

I remember trying to paint my bus floor strips brass but I had limited success and abandoned it.

I did end up modifying the interior to better match the set, but I did not get as ambitious as you are thinking.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

StarGazer has an excellent accurizing set for the Moon Bus interior-
https://www.google.com/search?q=sta...oIPdAhWxxVkKHd0BBzYQ_AUICigB&biw=1127&bih=767
It is currently out of production but the Starship Modeler Store has it in line for casting- at very least you can use some of the images for reference for moving bulkheads and altering details...


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Thank you both  This board is really helpful!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I found this photo on the web:










Supposedly its a publicity photo taken in normal light.
you can see the bronzish stripes.

It also shows dark flat green and flat brown interior colors.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

What a great pic  Thank you.

Are the strips bronze, or are they silver reflecting the red cockpit lighting? So hard to tell with these things...


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

good view in this shot


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

LoraElise said:


> What a great pic  Thank you.
> 
> Are the strips bronze, or are they silver reflecting the red cockpit lighting? So hard to tell with these things...


Your welcome.

And a good question, If I remember the consensus was that they were bronze/gold,
but I can see the logic of silver reflecting the red cockpit lights.

I believe that another photo shows the area better but I can't find it. It might have been over
at the Atomic City forums. If anyone would know it would be Scott.
Sadly, I don't think he posts much anymore.

Thanks for that photo David3.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

David3 said:


> good view in this shot


Oh, excellent  Thank you!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I just got back from seeing 2001 in IMAX.

I recommend it!

Watching the moonbus scenes I can see the stripes look bronze at some times and silver
at others.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This vehicle should be as light as possible. Aluminum is my bet to the floor. So, I'll paint it accordingly.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

mach7 said:


> I did end up modifying the interior to better match the set, but I did not get as ambitious as you are thinking.


Oh, a very nice build. I see you glued the side strips to the body instead of the roof...does the roof still go on and off okay?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yah, It was a trick I picked up from someone on the forum here, I don't remember who now.

It holds the roof down much better but requires the roof to be squeezed a bit to remove it.
I think it improves the look a lot.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

Wow, great idea...I'll do that too


----------

